# quick scarecrow pic and yard pic from this weekend



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

haven't had much time to keep post on here this weekend, real busy setting up as I'm sure everyone else has been...

here's a pic of the completed scarecrow:










and here's what the yard is looking like so far:


















still have a bit more stuff to do this evening and tomarrow (got tomarrow off) but otherwise I'm off to work in a few min...

the boarded up windows are cardboard affixed with x-mas light rain gutter clips used backwards which worked out excellent for pretty much 5min of work, and free.

have fun!

Nick


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now THAT is a lot of tombstones. 


Looks good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup sure is .....is that a mini cauldron in your spider web? is your spider catching dripping blood?
i like the rib cage on your scarecrow too.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sweet Scarecrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

HOLY TOMBSTONES!! I like 'em!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice use of sticks on your crow =).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great scarecrow! Bet you didn't have any crows in your graveyard.


----------

